# verbs?



## mrspejera

I have no idea how to say anything in Tagalog except for mahal kita. My husband came to the US as a small boy and he can understand and anwer back in Tagalog when his mother speaks to him but he can't just say what something means. I want to learn some so I can communicate with my mother-in-law better and to maybe expose our son to it a little more. I have no idea at all where to begin. I look up verbs and other things but don't understand how exactly to make the verb go from one tense to another or one actor to another. I would love any help anyone has to offer me! Salamat!

Miranda


----------



## rockjon

http://www.seasite.niu.edu/Tagalog/tagalog_verbs.htm
https://learningtagalog.com/grammar/1_8_verbs.html

The second link is a good place to start since it covers verbal focus. Learning tagalog verbs isn't easy. There are several nuances and details that you have to learn. For instance, something that most guides and books don't tell you is the meaning of the verb sometimes changes depending on the conjugation of verb.

Ex: Dumaan ako sa EDSA kasi masyadong ma-traffic sa C-5 pag a las tres.
I passed by EDSA because there's a lot traffic at C-5 if it's 3 o'clock.  
Marami akong pinagdaanan dahil sa kahirapan. 
I went through a lot things because of poverty.
Lumuwa ang mga mata ko sa kagandahan ni ems.
My eyes bulged at the beauty of ems.
Iniluwa ko yung butong pakwan.
I spit out the watermelon seed.  

Assuming that everything I wrote above is right since I'm not 100% sure myself, the meaning of verb changes due to the conjugation of the verb.  However, this isn't true for all verbs.  If you want to start learning verbs,  the best place to start is with commonly used verbs like punta (go), dala (bring), tulog (sleep).


----------



## Pinoy Tsinoy

Tagalog verbs are among the hairiest in the world.  I think you need to attend classes because self-study will take forever.  I am not underestimating your capabilities, though, so you can visit the sites mentioned above.  Also, constant practice and speaking with a native will surely increase your competence.


----------

